

Ask HN: How many hours have you invested in your project? - ifearthenight

Just interested to hear everyone's experience of how many hours they have had to invest (sink) into developing their ideas before it's got to a point where they are happy to launch.<p>What's your idea of lean?
======
damoncali
I put <http://trackjumper.com> out after about 100-120 hours of work. It
sucked, but people payed for it. I probably should have put in a little more
effort prior to launch, but I've made up ground since then.

------
amac
Circa 7500 hours or 10 months. I'm hoping to launch at the month end. Lean is
what you want it to be e.g money, time and other things you sacrifice.

In most cases I'd imagine, the more you sacrifice, the more you will be likely
to succeed.

------
kkt262
About 2-3 months before launch, hard to say how many hours I've spent. Maybe
500 hours.

Many more hours afterwards of course.

